# Patio dining



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2010)

Last night I had porterhouse steak and some roasted tomatoes and asparagus done in the wood oven.  Family was out, so this was a nice, quiet solo dining for me.....


----------



## Linux (Aug 9, 2010)

I just love eating out on our patio when away on holiday. Somehow, food always tastes better.


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 9, 2010)

oh how lovely...both posts above...simply lovely.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2010)

Linux said:


> Somehow, food always tastes better.



So true about food tasting better outdoors.  I thought it was just me.  Even when its 50*F outside I will sit out in the patio and enjoy a hot bowl of soup or whatever.
Same holds true when out camping...)


----------



## Linux (Aug 12, 2010)

icebox said:


> To Linux: That is so sweet of you. I have always wanted to do
> patio dining, with a very very nice view in front. Your picture is my
> ideal type of relaxation and just chilling with my loved ones.



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a BLT on the patio this morning.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a pretty one but I made white pizza last night topped with olive oil, mozza, bacony-crunchy pepperoni, hot peppers, and dried basil. 
I had almost the whole pie to myself with a couple of bottles of Black Toad dark ale.  The pizza and ale were the bomb!


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Not a pretty one but I made white pizza last night topped with olive oil, mozza, bacony-crunchy pepperoni, hot peppers, and dried basil.
> I had almost the whole pie to myself with a couple of bottles of Black Toad dark ale.  The pizza and ale were the bomb!



Pizzas are not supposed to be pretty. Well, unless they've been pre-formed and sold_ en block_ to supermarkets etc. Nope, yours looks so appetizing I want it NOW! 

Reminds me of grandma's. And I bet the beero was good, eh?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 16, 2010)

Linux said:


> And I bet the beero was good, eh?



The beer gave me a nice buzz...


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

roadfix said:


> The beer gave me a nice buzz...



Bet it does.   .. but mine's Harvey's, their brewery not far from here.

Harveys - Sussex brewery, Lewes, founded in 1790 and still brewing traditional beers

We should talk Beero sometime.


----------

